# Student -Dorm-Cooking



## rogue_shah (May 22, 2014)

Hi, I am from Pakistan studying in Saskatchewan. 
I live in dorm and have meal plan but the food isin't good and the timings are stupid. there is virtually 15 hour gap between meals that I eat . I mean supper ends at 6pm ! what the heck!

I can't cook but have Microwave and fridge with tiny freezer.

Now, all my life I have eaten only pakistani/indian cuisine. BUT I HAVE NO DIETARY RESTRICTIONS and can eat anything. The only problem, which may sound stupid, is , I don't know what I can do in these circumstances!

So: Microwave+fridge : suggest easy cooking /food options, as I can't eat out every day, it's too expensive.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

See a dietician or a nutritionist at the University. I'm convinced they have one.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

rogue_shah said:


> Hi, I am from Pakistan studying in Saskatchewan.
> I live in dorm and have meal plan but the food isin't good and the timings are stupid. there is virtually 15 hour gap between meals that I eat . I mean supper ends at 6pm ! what the heck!
> 
> I can't cook but have Microwave and fridge with tiny freezer.
> ...


Seriously? you can't figure out for yourself how to go to the grocery store and buy things you would want to eat. Are you asking people to give you a list of the thousands of things you can cook in a microwave?. Go to the store, read the label, if it requires cooking, and has microwave instructions, BUY IT! and enjoy. if it says stove top or oven only, then DON'T BUY IT. or just buy foods that don't require cooking. I lived without an oven for over 5 years, and didn't have to ask people what I should eat.:hungry:


----------



## rogue_shah (May 22, 2014)

gringotim said:


> Seriously? you can't figure out for yourself how to go to the grocery store and buy things you would want to eat. Are you asking people to give you a list of the thousands of things you can cook in a microwave?. Go to the store, read the label, if it requires cooking, and has microwave instructions, BUY IT! and enjoy. if it says stove top or oven only, then DON'T BUY IT. or just buy foods that don't require cooking. I lived without an oven for over 5 years, and didn't have to ask people what I should eat.:hungry:


I am sorry, I have never had to cook before. I did 'learn' to cook but all of it was fresh meat/veggies on a stove. 
We NEVER USED FROZEN/CANNED FOOD. If I had access to a stove, I would be fine. But I don't have access to it. 

Wasn't the whole damn idea of this forum to HELP people adjust to a different country? 
Reactions like yours contribute to the fact that expat communities form the region tend to bundle together instead of complete integration. I am trying to eat what canadian/canadian students would eat and I am asked to GTFO!

I am not looking for a detailed list. You think I didn't go to the store to do that? I did, the frozen steak etc was ****, so was quick chicken teriyaki (non frozen food item - just microwaveable) The only thing half decent I had was those ramen noodles but it's like 500 calories for a small damn bag. Oatmeals are nice, but I can't eat oatmeal every damn day.

What kind of foods don't require cooking?


----------



## sillywilly (Apr 7, 2014)

rogue_shah said:


> ...... there is virtually 15 hour gap between meals that I eat . I mean supper ends at 6pm ! what the heck!QUOTE]
> 
> So let me get this straight, 15 hours between meals, and supper ends at 6pm, that would mean breakfast ends at what, 3 am?, which I highly doubt, and what, no lunch? This whole post sounds suspicious. If its for real, then just adjust your eating times to coincide with the hours they serve food, I bet that works for all the other students izza:


----------



## rogue_shah (May 22, 2014)

nope your calculation is flawed. 6pm to 6am = 12 hours. (not 3am)

Breakfast starts at 7am , ends at 10:30am [so gap between supper and breakfast is theoratically 13 hours, but if one doesn't have classes, you expect me to wake up at 7am just to have breakfast? I do have breakfast at 9 - my classes are at 9:30am - hence virtually 15 hours) 

Lunch starts at 11:30 am ends at 1:00 Pm

The problem is not waking up hungry , it's going to bed hungry...which I can't

Other students: Well they basically eat out when they feel like, I can't afford to. Almost all residents here are canadians, Non canadians prefer to have their own cooking options, so apply to different residences. I plan to move out, but I have a contract until december 2014.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You ask what foods don't require cooking. I can't believe you asked this. 
Salad makings
Fruits
Breads/cakes
Microwaveable meals/frozen fish products (microwaveable)
Tinned vegetables/chili/fruits/cereals
Dairy products/cheeses/butter, milk etc, etc, etc.
All manner of fruit/vegetable drinks/pop/water
There are, no doubt, many other such items I can't think of right now
You have a microwave and you'll find, should you look, that many/most tinned and frozen foods are microwaveable. 
Your correct that this website is intended to assist immigrants. But, really for someone who is attending a university, you are lacking in self-sufficiency and imagination. You are probably from a well-to-do family in Pakistan where your every whim is attended to by a servant or a mother.


----------



## rogue_shah (May 22, 2014)

Unfortunately yes what used to be a gifted lifestyle has turned out to be a weakness.

Look, I tried few campbell's ready to eat meals, or frozen foods and even noodles. 

If you post on a 'car related forum' I need a small sedan, as a student who would drive in low milage 
They won't say : go to dealer and try a car, if you don't like one , get another one until you hit a mark. 

They would be sorta specific like old saturns might not rust because of the body, look for them 


I know 'noodles' frozen items etc, I needed like things you guys, having spent life here, probably as a dorm room students, know are tasty and others which are ****ty.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Invest in a slow cooker (crockpot). There are plenty of recipes for indian food cooked this way on the net.


----------



## sillywilly (Apr 7, 2014)

rogue_shah said:


> nope your calculation is flawed. 6pm to 6am = 12 hours. (not 3am).


Depends on how you interpret it, 6pm minus 15 hours is 3am, but regardless, if someone can't figure out how to feed themselves, (other than a small child) then what hope do they have living on their own, If they are a student, go ask the other students what they eat between dinner and breakfast, have a sandwich, some fruit, bowl of cereal or soup, a hotdog, the list goes on and on, or go to the cafeteria when they are open and pick up something for later, it's a no brainer. remember, the op themselves said it was a stupid question.:deadhorse:


----------



## rogue_shah (May 22, 2014)

sillywilly said:


> Depends on how you interpret it, 6pm minus 15 hours is 3am,


Since so far, its observed that time moves in only ONE direction, there is no other way to interpret it. You go from Supper (today) to breakfast (tomorrow) instead of Supper (today) and breakfast (yesterday)

It might be prudent to stay out of threads which involve calculations beyond your scope since it may end up embarrassing you. 

PS: OP said it 'might sound like stupid' but we have already established that your comprehension is either impaired or under developed.


----------



## rogue_shah (May 22, 2014)

sillywilly said:


> Depends on how you interpret it, 6pm minus 15 hours is 3am, :


Since so far, its observed that time moves in only ONE direction, there is no other way to interpret it. You go from Supper (today) to breakfast (tomorrow) instead of Supper (today) and breakfast (yesterday)

It might be prudent to stay out of threads which involve calculations beyond your scope since it may end up embarrassing you. 

PS: OP said it 'might sound like stupid' but we have already established that your comprehension is either impaired or under developed.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

rogue_shah said:


> Hi, I am from Pakistan studying in Saskatchewan.
> I live in dorm and have meal plan but the food isin't good and the timings are stupid. there is virtually 15 hour gap between meals that I eat . I mean supper ends at 6pm ! what the heck!
> 
> I can't cook but have Microwave and fridge with tiny freezer.
> ...



You can use your meal plan at any food outlet on campus so you are not restricted to specific meal times. And there is no way that there is a 15 hour gap between meals, except overnight which is perfectly reasonable.

As for cooking in dorms, even with a microwave - most dorms do not allow cooking.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

rogue_shah said:


> I am sorry, I have never had to cook before. I did 'learn' to cook but all of it was fresh meat/veggies on a stove.
> We NEVER USED FROZEN/CANNED FOOD. If I had access to a stove, I would be fine. But I don't have access to it.


If Canadian students can get by perfectly well why can't you?





> Wasn't the whole damn idea of this forum to HELP people adjust to a different country?



But you are making a silly request. How hard is it to figure out what can be microwaved and what can't? I think the biggest problem is that you went to another country while lacking a skill - the ability to cook for oneself - that most would consider to be basic.






> I am not looking for a detailed list. You think I didn't go to the store to do that? I did, the frozen steak etc was ****, so was quick chicken teriyaki (non frozen food item - just microwaveable) The only thing half decent I had was those ramen noodles but it's like 500 calories for a small damn bag. Oatmeals are nice, but I can't eat oatmeal every damn day.



Your local grocery store will have literally thousands of items, both frozen and not frozen, that can be microwaved.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

JGK said:


> Invest in a slow cooker (crockpot). There are plenty of recipes for indian food cooked this way on the net.



Not allowed in student residences.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

rogue_shah said:


> It might be prudent to stay out of threads which involve calculations beyond your scope since it may end up embarrassing you.



You mean in the same way that being unable to find an open food service location on campus, being unable to figure out what can be microwaved, or the inability to figure out how to make a freakin' sandwich embarrasses you?


----------



## rogue_shah (May 22, 2014)

colchar said:


> You mean in the same way that being unable to find an open food service location on campus, being unable to figure out what can be microwaved, or the inability to figure out how to make a freakin' sandwich embarrasses you?



Thanks for reading the entire thread



rogue_shah said:


> *I am not looking for a detailed list. You think I didn't go to the store to do that? I did, the frozen steak etc was ****, so was quick chicken teriyaki (non frozen food item - just microwaveable) The only thing half decent I had was those ramen noodles but it's like 500 calories for a small damn bag. Oatmeals are nice, but I can't eat oatmeal every damn day.
> *
> What kind of foods don't require cooking?





rogue_shah said:


> Unfortunately yes what used to be a gifted lifestyle has turned out to be a weakness.
> 
> Look, I tried few campbell's ready to eat meals, or frozen foods and even noodles.
> 
> ...


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

rogue_shah said:


> Thanks for reading the entire thread



Where is a facepalm smilie when we really need one?


----------



## James19 (May 8, 2014)

Mr. Noodles - staple for students!


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

The no cook cookbook

If you can boil a kettle then you are set with this book


----------



## luzbishop (May 3, 2014)

colchar said:


> Not allowed in student residences.


Why you talk about it here ? I know all residence student should be easily cooked this way on the net. I think you do not know it..


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Great tip! Let's become cannibals and cook fellow students! Very inexpensive, and lots of supply. Don't even need to take a bus to do your shopping. But you will need to buy a chain saw to cut off pieces that fit into your microwave oven.
You will also need to invest in a deep freezer, as the entire body will not fit into the little one the topic starter has.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

luzbishop said:


> Why you talk about it here ?



Um, because I responded to someone else's suggestion. Or was that too tough for you to grasp?





> I know all residence student should be easily cooked this way on the net.



WTF are you even trying to say? Can you try it again but in English this time? Or are you advocating that students in residence should somehow be cooked on the internet? If so, how do you propose that be accomplished? Is the internet now some sort of death ray or something?





> I think you do not know it..



Having gone to university here in Canada, and having worked in academia, I can tell you that things like crock pots are not allowed in student residences.


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

1. Get a rice cooker. 
2. Get canned chick peas, some bottles sauces, garlics, onions, tomatoes, etc. Mix them up to taste. Microwave. Done. 

You will have to try different things but I think that the rice cooker is a good start. 

Try tuna fish in a can, mix with some sauces, put in a whole wheat wrap with some veggies. 

Try the following:

Quick and Easy Stuffed Peppers Recipe - Allrecipes.com

good luck. I hate eating at college campuses too. All grease, fat, salt and sugar.


----------

